# I'm watching you



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

...And you can't see me...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Funny!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

:laugh::ROFL:


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

what? I cant see anything cept for an old tub...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha!! How cute!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

OMGoodness that made me laugh out loud!!! too cute


----------



## myori1 (Aug 19, 2013)

:laugh:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

What a goofball! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I knew he would grow on you!!!!  looks like you have a handful of personality there.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh how funny!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

:laugh: :slapfloor: That cracks me up everytime I look at him! It's so creepy and funny at the same time.


----------



## usamagoat (May 2, 2013)

dryyyyy! lol


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

:ROFL: sooo cute!!

am I the only one that has the theme to Jaws pop into my head when I see that picture???


----------



## Cali2013 (Jun 2, 2013)

Hilarious!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL: I love it LOL


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

OMG! Lol.. too cute!


----------

